# Proof of name change



## AUbound (May 30, 2010)

We are in the process of gathering together documentation to submit our visa application and I am having trouble figuring out what qualifies as proof of name change. I changed my name when I got married. Do I need to find something that has not only my maiden name but also my married name?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I guess a certified copy of your marriage certificate will do.

Dolly


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

since you are in USA, might be there are some different rules, i posted my early query in a way i did for my wife here yet i erase that. When you changed your name did you informed any department you can get a certificate from that department. In my scenario along with my marriage certificate i submitted an affidavit from my wife.


----------



## AUbound (May 30, 2010)

Dolly said:


> I guess a certified copy of your marriage certificate will do.
> 
> Dolly


My only concern is that my marriage certificate does not include my new married name.


----------



## AUbound (May 30, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> since you are in USA, might be there are some different rules, i posted my early query in a way i did for my wife here yet i erase that. When you changed your name did you informed any department you can get a certificate from that department. In my scenario along with my marriage certificate i submitted an affidavit from my wife.


Thanks for the idea. I will see what I can track down along these lines.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I come form INdia and we got an affidavit made stating the old name and the new name adn the reason for name change.. In the form they had a field for any name used previously and reason for change, I filled my maiden name and wrote marriage in the reason and attached the affidavit (as mentioned earlier).


----------



## AUbound (May 30, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> I come form INdia and we got an affidavit made stating the old name and the new name adn the reason for name change.. In the form they had a field for any name used previously and reason for change, I filled my maiden name and wrote marriage in the reason and attached the affidavit (as mentioned earlier).


Thanks for the information. Now to wait for the weekend to be over so I can get an affidavit done.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

In the past to prove my married name I have given a copy of my marriage certificate, it seemed to be enough to satisfy.

Dolly


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

I also submitted my marriage certificate and it seemed to work just fine.


----------



## AUbound (May 30, 2010)

cbsquirrel,

Thanks for the info. Considering you applied and were approved in less than a month I would say so. We have yet to submit (so does our sponsor). Out of curiosity... what visa did you apply for?


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

I applied for the 457 visa. I preloaded a lot of documents, so I think that helped. You can see what all I preloaded in the thread that smokingredmoon started. 

Also, my job in Oz is with a government agency. So I don't know if that helped speed the process or not.


----------

